# Cottonwood/poplar or Willow for fast grower?



## rustyb (Aug 24, 2003)

I posted a question here a while back in regards to the fastest growing trees and got some good suggestions one of which was a cottonwood. In visiting my local nusery yesterday, they tried to talk me out of the cottonwoods unless they were planted at least 50' from my house. They said the roots were invasive and would wreck havoc on sewer lines and foundations. Hmmmm, well, the other trees they had available that fit my criteria (fast growing)were willows.....Niobe Weeping & Laurel Leaf I believe. Questions?

1) Of those two willows, which would be the faster grower? I'm in southern Idaho which is semi-arid (don't mind watering though). Anything else I should be aware of with those two trees?

2) Any comments on the cottonwoods roots being invasive....or any other comments in general relating to that tree? Odd the nusery seemed so adamant against a tree in which they had plenty of in stock. 

Thanks.


----------



## TREETX (Aug 24, 2003)

I wouldn't want a cottonwood over/near my house. 

.02


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 24, 2003)

Well they would know the area better then we would.

Yes they can have surface roots, I've seen them coesist with buildings only 20 ft away.

I'm a beleiver in the school that sais that roots dont damage structures, they only take advantage of per existing defects in that structure and exascerbate them.

So a cracked slab may see more heaving in 20-30 years.

When i drove through Idaho a few times, there were areas where almost all I saw were globe willows and the like.

I would still like to have you look at a white ash too. Willow tend to drop lots of twigs throghout the year.


----------



## Stumper (Aug 24, 2003)

I will agree that cottonwoods near a house are bad new.-It isn't just roots , they tend to shed large brances at times. I don't dislike willows but they are prone to disease problems and short lives. I cut down a lot of trees for people who planted something 10-15 years prior because it would "grow fast". They really are wishing that they had planted something a little slower but more likely to endure instead of having to start over now.


----------



## Newfie (Aug 24, 2003)

Hmmm, like Stumper said. The faster growing species also seem to be the quickest decliners. Poplar around hear grows fast and prolific but is quick to give it up because of shallow root systems. Prone to early demise from snow,ice or wind load.


----------



## rustyb (Aug 25, 2003)

*Thanks everyone.*

Good info there. Anyhow, I have since been thumbing through a catalog and noticed the Silver Maple as being a fast grower too. How fast is "fast" when compared to the willows and cottonwoods and would it be a better choice?

All the input is appreciated.


----------



## Boreal (Aug 28, 2003)

*Laurel Leaf Willow Growth Information*

If you are looking for a fast growing species of willow? Laurel Leaf willow is definately one of them. If you want to see how fast they actually do grow or can establish roots, try putting a cutting from a branch in a glass of water for a couple of weeks. The cutting will generate enough roots to be placed in the ground as a seedling.

Pros:
- Laurel leaf willow is a fast growing species
- Does offer a lot of shade once it is mature
- Young branches are easy to bend and can be used for furniture and crafts
- In areas of adequate moisture they can put on 6ft of growth in one growing season. 
- They can be grown from a branch cutting, which means if you can find one in your area the tree is free.
- Like many other trees they are the healthiest when they are maintained with adequate pruning cycles


Cons:
- They self prune in High winds and with snow load. (OK if you do not mind Raking)
- They have very invasive rooting systems
- If there are any hair line fractures in water lines, sewer lines or foundations the roots will penetrate and grow.
- They sprout like no other from pruning cuts. Especially from poor pruning cuts.
- The branchin on mature trees is sometimes weak causing them to fail at crotches with heavy loading. (Not good if your house or car is underneath)


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 29, 2003)

Silver maple is a river/lowlands tree. you could have drought stress problems in the long term, depending on where you are in Idaho.

One of the reasons I mentioned the white ash, is that it is a mesic tree. it cna handles cycles of extream wet and dry, as long as dranage ios good.

The natural hybrid of swampwhite x bur oak can grow 28 inches a year under optimal conditions. I've seen 18 on dry hill sites.


----------

